# من لديه معلومات عن CMM coordinate measuring machine



## احمدمحمود محمد (10 أبريل 2009)

برجاء من لديه معلومات عن عن ماكينات CMM 
coordinate measuring machine 

وكيفية التعامل معها


----------



## redawilliam (17 مايو 2009)

وانا بضم صوتى الى صوتك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (14 يونيو 2009)

حضرتك بتسأل عن الماكينات التى تمكنك من رفع ابعاد اى منتج او مشغوله


----------



## mechmoon (2 أبريل 2010)

رجاء بحاجة لمعلومات عن cmm بأقصى سرعة والله يجزيكون كل خير


----------

